# Self Publishing Tools



## Ankari (Mar 30, 2013)

Just an FYI.

I've come across two software programs that will create ebooks from DOC, TXT or PDF files.  Both are free.  You can download Calibre here.

The other one is web-based.  The site is called 2epub.com.

Enjoy!


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 30, 2013)

Calibre is an excellent program. I use it primarily to convert eBook files from .mobi to .epub and stick 'em on my nook, but it has a lot of great features.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 30, 2013)

I've converted almost entirely to Calibre. I also tried yWriter. Both put emphasis on provided meta tools that I have found to be useful, whether it be note cards or outlines or places to include background information, character sketches, etc. The trouble with a word processing program is that it's a one-trick pony.  A writer needs to be a three ring circus.

Calibre is free to try and imo worth the purchase price even if one winds up under-utilizing it.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2013)

Telcontar said:


> Calibre is an excellent program.



Agreed, excellent. My partner and I converted to epubs a few years ago when the first ereaders came out. Calibre should be considered an essential piece of software for anyone who is building a digital library (we've 3500+ titles and counting). By the way, Online convert.com is the best online converter we've come across, the converted books and docs are clean and the site is equipped to convert more than just text but video, static images, audio... sort of a one-stop site and yes, tis free.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 2, 2013)

Awk. I just realized I said Calibre. I meant Scrivener!


----------



## Black Dragon (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you guys tried Jutoh?

I used it for the ebook version of my book, and found it to be very easy to learn.  Best of all, it produced great looking ebooks in all major formats without me having to change anything.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 27, 2013)

I tried Calibre, but I ran into a problem:

When I downloaded the file from Calibre to my Nook, it came out perfectly.  The novelette's cover showed up perfectly.  However, when I copied the .mobi file from the Calibre library to my Kindle app, the novelette shows up as a generic cover even though the file contains the correct cover.

Any ideas?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 27, 2013)

Black Dragon said:


> Have you guys tried Jutoh?
> 
> I used it for the ebook version of my book, and found it to be very easy to learn.  Best of all, it produced great looking ebooks in all major formats without me having to change anything.



I downloaded it after encountering the problem above with Calibre, but I couldn't figure out how to import my .docx file without converting it first to text.


----------



## Ankari (Apr 28, 2013)

Brian,

Don't worry about that so much.  When you publish to Amazon, Nook, Kobo or Google Play (those are the ones I've messed with), they ask you to provide a separate file for the cover art anyway.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ankari said:


> Brian,
> 
> Don't worry about that so much.  When you publish to Amazon, Nook, Kobo or Google Play (those are the ones I've messed with), they ask you to provide a separate file for the cover art anyway.



Since I'm not publishing the files to anywhere besides my website, I do need to worry about it...


----------



## Ankari (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh, yeah.

If you are having trouble with it, send me your final draft and the cover file.  I'll convert it for you.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent.  Thanks!


----------

